# jetta v ipod question (again)



## H2Only (May 15, 2002)

I have a jetta v with a base head unit single cd, no tape, and no changer. I want to hook up my 20gig Ipod to it. I cant really spend 200.00 for the icelink or neo and I dont care if I control the ipod through the head unit, I can do it manually on the ipod if need be. what, if any, are my options? I am currently using the Belkin FM transmitter and I hate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (H2Only)*

This chart should help you out.
Look at the blitzsafe M-links.


----------



## vespa13 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (H2Only)*

The McCally FM transmitter works great. You can pick any station on the unit.
My wife uses it with her shuffle.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (vespa13)*

A direct connection sounds much better.


----------



## H2Only (May 15, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (Enfig Motorsport)*

so I have the Jetta V with a factory single CD only head unit, from your graph I dont see this head unit. Which one and with what if additional adapters will I need. I cant listen to it for another minute through the fm transmitter







Please let me know the most affordable one and where I can order it from.
thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (H2Only)*

Get the blitzsafe 
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## H2Only (May 15, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (Enfig Motorsport)*

thanks for the info, one more questions though. I want to hook the ipod up through the headphone jack because my wife who also will be using the car has an ishuffle, so we need something that we both can hook up to. So with this info which item should I get?


_Modified by H2Only at 10:23 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (H2Only)*

http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## H2Only (May 15, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (Enfig Motorsport)*

thanks so much, I am ordering today!


----------



## H2Only (May 15, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (Enfig Motorsport)*

Product works perfectly, thanks so much


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: jetta v ipod question (H2Only)*

Thats aweson. Nice rabbits.


----------



## JasonGuch (Jun 15, 2005)

Will these still allow you to use your cd changer and xm radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (JasonGuch)*

What car?


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (JasonGuch)*

Yes, on the new Jetta, you can keep XM and your in dash changer while adding an aux in. Enfig and I have the only integration products that allow that.


----------



## getthething (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (MaxxedOutMotors)*

If you use the connection with the dock connector as opposed to the headphone jack one, do you lose your changer or XM?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (getthething)*

On a new jetta you never lose the changer. I have a pass thru that keeps you from losing the XM


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

the griffin ITRIP fm mod works great i have one


----------

